# Have you seen these Chihuahuas??



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, this is a v. long story but the short version is that i split up with my (now) ex fiance last year, he cancelled the lease and moved to Durham. I was in a homeless unit as i couldnt live with him nemore and then my father died so my head hasnt been "on the ball" last few months. 
Ex agreed to take our chihuahuas with him to England and look after them till i got back on my feet. . Finally got a contact number for him to check on the girls and just found out the b****** has sold them!!! 

If anyone has any info on either of the chihuahuas in the photos it would be greatly appreciated. If i cant buy them back, knowing there safe will be enough 

DESPERATELY SEEKING!!! Smoothcoat chihuahua bitch. Answers to Cleo, her KC name is "Midnight Dancer" and is black/tan now 2.5yr old girl. She is very much a people dog and used to having human company 24/7 and loves every minute of it. She was sold with her neice who is parti coloured but they may have been split. Looking for ANY info on her in the hopes of buying her back or even if I cant, just knowing she is OK will be great.
Answers to Tyra, her KC name is "Two-Tone Delight"and is a parti-coloured now 2.5yr old girl. She is an absolute darling who loves her cuddles - she falls asleep on your lap in the car and is perfectly happy to pose in her carrycase too. PLEASE HELP!!!Both these girls are still reg to me under KC and AKC


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does your ex have contact details ? Sorry if I am asking the obvious here.

I agree is sounds like a b*****. He could have let you known if they was too much for him. I do hope you hear something.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats awful what a nasty thing to do, I have no news about them but I really hope you manage to find out where they are and that they are safe and well.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh dear thats a shame  i really hope you get some light on this xx hope they got good homes if you know what i mean...


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh my heart goes out to you and those little dogs.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Thankyou all for your concern, ex gave me a mobile number for the person he sold them to but is no longer working 
I cannot beleive he could be so twisted, the dogs done nothing wrong!!
Im not going to rest till i find them, i owe it to them to make sure theyre at least ok x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_I really hope you find your dogs soon......what a callous thing your ex did._


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awful, I am so sorry to hear that  I really hope you can find them. Have you tried posting them on Preloved, Gumtree or maybe a Chi forum?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a lovely lady call me reg Tyra, she is safe and sound and living with two other chihuahuas, such a releif!! 

Still looking for any info on Cleo tho, hopefully someone will be in touch x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Had a lovely lady call me reg Tyra, she is safe and sound and living with two other chihuahuas, such a releif!!
> 
> Still looking for any info on Cleo tho, hopefully someone will be in touch x


Good news she doing good and with a Chi lover! hope you find out about the other wee one


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Had a lovely lady call me reg Tyra, she is safe and sound and living with two other chihuahuas, such a releif!!
> 
> Still looking for any info on Cleo tho, hopefully someone will be in touch x


Thats great!
Best look for finding Cleo xx


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

were they microchipped as i would ring up mircochip company and say they were stolen from you. i mean were there kc papers made out to you or your partner bcos you would have had to sign something to swap papers over to new owners


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Thankyou all for your concern, ex gave me a mobile number for the person he sold them to but is no longer working
> I cannot beleive he could be so twisted, the dogs done nothing wrong!!
> Im not going to rest till i find them, i owe it to them to make sure theyre at least ok x


How could your boyfriend do these things. he is so cruel. :crying:


----------

